# Roll Out Downspout Extender



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

As part of my renovation I am concerned with washout by my gutter downspouts. Has anyone used any of the roll out extenders such as the Frost King ones? If not, how have you dealt with the water from the downspouts if you don't have a dedicated drainage system?

https://www.amazon.com/Frost-King-Standard-Downspout-Extender/dp/B07NVXBVSG/ref=psdc_13398841_t2_B0000CBKK9

It looks like the reviews on most of these or similar items are bad because you have to re-roll them manually.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@NavyGator Are you looking for a long term solution or just something to prevent wash out during the renovation?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Crap, at least they didn't work for.me.


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

Grass Clippins said:


> @NavyGator Are you looking for a long term solution or just something to prevent wash out during the renovation?


Just something for the renovation. If we stay in this house more than about 3 years I will install a drainage system and have them discharge into storm drains in the yard.


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Crap, at least they didn't work for.me.


That is what I expected to hear lol.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I use the Amerimax StealthFlow downspout setup to route my downspouts away. It's low profile so you can run it alongside your house and cover it with mulch/pine needles and it disappears. There are adjustable curved pieces so you can route it wherever you want. Not for everybody, but works great for me.

https://www.google.com/m?q=Amerimax+StealthFlow&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&espv=1


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You can get those at HD/L


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> You can get those at HD/L


I am more concerned with washout of grass seed during my renovation.

This is what my yard looks like right now.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

NavyGator said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get those at HD/L
> ...


What grass are you seeding?


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> NavyGator said:
> 
> 
> > Gilley11 said:
> ...


It is primarily Bluebank KBG with some PRG


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

What a great time just to dig a few trenches and send the water down corrugated pipe to a popup.


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> What a great time just to dig a few trenches and send the water down corrugated pipe to a popup.


That was the plan until the wife gave me a hard no on that. She has been helping me in the yard over the weekend and she now understands this is a big project. She might change her mind now.

I have two storm drains which could have been used to tie drainage lines into.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I'd go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy a roll of 4 inch, NON PERFORATED corrugated drain pipe and shoot it as far off the lawn as you can get it. Appears that you have a nice wooded area to eject to, or run it off you curb and shoot it into a storm drain. You're going to put so much effort into the reno, a 100 foot roll to prevent washout is a very cheap insurance policy. You can buy some T's and Y's to link multiple down spouts. It will look silly for the first few weeks, but who cares. As a bonus, if you lay it out correctly. Just save the tubes for later and bury them if you stay in the house.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BrainBailey said:


> I'd go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy a roll of 4 inch, NON PERFORATED corrugated drain pipe and shoot it as far off the lawn as you can get it. Appears that you have a nice wooded area to eject to, or run it off you curb and shoot it into a storm drain. You're going to put so much effort into the reno, a 100 foot roll to prevent washout is a very cheap insurance policy. You can buy some T's and Y's to link multiple down spouts. It will look silly for the first few weeks, but who cares. As a bonus, if you lay it out correctly. Just save the tubes for later and bury them if you stay in the house.


Agree. Except I would skip the big box stores and buy 20' sticks of double wall, corrugated (smooth inside). Much better material.


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

I agree i need to do it now but my wife didn't want me to install it. I will see if she will let me or let us contract it out.

I know I am about out of energy with the reno. We pulled up a significant portion of the old sod netting Saturday and Sunday. We also just got done spreading 5yds of topsoil today.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

The netting is the worst. I have steep slopes on my property and have used erosion blankets many times in the past, which has the same type of netting. Leaves a mess that you're constantly pulling up, trimming....


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

BrainBailey said:


> I'd go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy a roll of 4 inch, NON PERFORATED corrugated drain pipe and shoot it as far off the lawn as you can get it. Appears that you have a nice wooded area to eject to, or run it off you curb and shoot it into a storm drain. You're going to put so much effort into the reno, a 100 foot roll to prevent washout is a very cheap insurance policy. You can buy some T's and Y's to link multiple down spouts. It will look silly for the first few weeks, but who cares. As a bonus, if you lay it out correctly. Just save the tubes for later and bury them if you stay in the house.


@NavyGator 4" corrugated pipe is the way to go. It is cheap and does exactly what you need it to do. Better yet get it from your local lumberyard or landscape supply. If you remember the first rule of plumbing (shit runs downhill), with a knife, some big hose clamps, and some duct tape you can connect all of your downspouts and run the water to the street in the front and into the woods in the back.

I'm on day 102 after seed down on my new lawn and I still set mine out when it rains. Why? Because it rarely rains. It is easy for me to roll it back up out of the way. I don't want to deal with extra water issues, fungus, etc. I haven't decided on a permanent solution to get my downspouts past the edging of the landscape.


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

The wife said I am okay to do drainage on the other side of the house......I wish she would have said that before we leveled the yard....


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

NavyGator said:


> The wife said I am okay to do drainage on the other side of the house......I wish she would have said that before we leveled the yard....


You'll be alright. Just make sure when you close up the trench to compact the soil well and then level. If you don't you'll be left with a depression in 6 months that will irritate the hell out of you. For good measure, maybe spread a thin layer of sand over top to help.

If your drain tiles do no exit to daylight, make sure to take the proper care to use stone/aggregate in your trench, even if you have a pop-up emitter. If the emitter stops working, or you get a clog, you'll need somewhere for the trapped water to go... I used perforated tubing on all mine, with a silt sleeve. Was pretty inexpensive and works great. There's tons of info online about proper design, etc... so spend an hour or two researching before you go buy everything.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

KoopHawk said:


> BrainBailey said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy a roll of 4 inch, NON PERFORATED corrugated drain pipe and shoot it as far off the lawn as you can get it. Appears that you have a nice wooded area to eject to, or run it off you curb and shoot it into a storm drain. You're going to put so much effort into the reno, a 100 foot roll to prevent washout is a very cheap insurance policy. You can buy some T's and Y's to link multiple down spouts. It will look silly for the first few weeks, but who cares. As a bonus, if you lay it out correctly. Just save the tubes for later and bury them if you stay in the house.
> ...


I love the 'anchor' at the end! Genius!


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

BrainBailey said:


> NavyGator said:
> 
> 
> > The wife said I am okay to do drainage on the other side of the house......I wish she would have said that before we leveled the yard....
> ...


We will probably use two pipes and have both of them discharge into a storm drain.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

With those two seed varieties I would just put corrugated pipe out to the edge of your property and then deal with filling in the area that didn't come up along the pipes because that would be easy to fill in with kbg spreading. With renovations you try your best to get the most coverage you can and then fill in spots the next spring.


----------

